# Carbon, Passionate, and Pinkcraft FOTD...with Pinkcraft all in my lashes. Hahaha.



## ashley_v85 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, so uh...I kinda got sick of this halfway through and decided that I didn't want to take my time anymore because liquidlast liner pisses me off...so I got it all over my eyelashes, haha. Um...ignore that. I know it's hard, but try. Haha.









See? I told you so. That's what being kinda careless with those god damn liquidlast things will do to you. 













Different lighting, ugly picture. 






Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
Crimsonaire s/s
Sharkskin s/s
Carbon e/s
Passionate e/s
Fuschia pigment
Sketch e/s
Pattern Pink e/s
Pink Opal pigment
Vellum e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Pinkcraft liquidlast liner
Fling brow pencil
Buttery/Blonde Taupe brow set
Fibre Rich mascara
#3 lashes...and these things are pretty much done, haha. I need to buy lashes...I don't have any right now, so these ones have been getting a lot of use, haha. 

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in NW15
The wand concealer in NC20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Shooting Star MSF
Dollymix blush
Rose pigment
Pink Opal pigment

Lips
Spice l/l
Wild 'Bout You l/s
Pink Poodle l/g
Pink Opal pigment


----------



## labwom (Nov 19, 2006)

I always love your photos! Your skin in fabulous!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank you!

But no it's not, lol. It's actually AWFUL right now. If you guys saw my skin without makeup (when it's bad)...seriously...you'd be stunned, lol. It's such a huge difference.


----------



## labwom (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_Thank you!

But no it's not, lol. It's actually AWFUL right now. If you guys saw my skin without makeup (when it's bad)...seriously...you'd be stunned, lol. It's such a huge difference._

 
Well post a pic! lol j/k!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nooooo way, haha. Not happening. I'd rather just keep this "perfect skin" illusion going...because that's just what it is. An illusion. Haha. 

It's all makeup/the camera. I swear.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 19, 2006)

the liquid last wont come off with m/u remover? That sux!
I love the look though, its fab!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 19, 2006)

It does, with oil based makeup remover. But I didn't bother trying to take it off, lol. I was too lazy and didn't really care, since I'm not doing anything tonight anyway.


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 19, 2006)

That's really creative with the lighter liner.  I love it!


----------



## saniyairshad (Nov 19, 2006)

like always i LOVE YOUR POSTS girl!!! look fwd to seeing them everytime u post...GORGEOUS ur skin is so fresh...and zitless...lucky you...


----------



## muffin (Nov 19, 2006)

That is awesome, I might copy this to go out one night when I'm feeling a bit outrageous haha.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 19, 2006)

i like this!!!!. i plannend on picking Passionate e/s and a few other things tomorow after work.


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 19, 2006)

beautiful look


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 19, 2006)

you look great


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 19, 2006)

looks great


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_like always i LOVE YOUR POSTS girl!!! look fwd to seeing them everytime u post...GORGEOUS ur skin is so fresh...and zitless...lucky you..._

 
Zitless?!? Hahahahaha if only you knew. SOOOO far from the truth!!! But thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all makeup. Haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 21, 2006)

hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hahahaha thanks!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 21, 2006)

Ashley, as usual! 
When do you find the time to do all of your FOTD's?!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 21, 2006)

Those colors work really nice for you.  I wish I can pull of this look but it just wouldn't go with my complexion =\  Either way, you look fab as always!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_






 Ashley, as usual! 
When do you find the time to do all of your FOTD's?!_

 
Well...lately I have had time because I don't have a job right now, lol. I quit my last one, so Sunday was my last day, and I don't start at MAC until the 28th. So I have way too much free time right now. 

Normally, I don't post quite this often...but I just take FOTD pictures when I actually get ready and do (non-boring) makeup. SOMETIMES I just do it late at night at my house for fun...but usually it's before I go hang out with my friends or something.


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

This is really bold and gorgeous on you, and the lips are HOT!!! Love it...you look beautiful as always


----------



## ben (Nov 21, 2006)

shwing!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 22, 2006)

that's HOTT! I love red teehee


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_Well...lately I have had time because I don't have a job right now, lol. I quit my last one, so Sunday was my last day, and I don't start at MAC until the 28th. So I have way too much free time right now._

 
I see... now that I work in a place that I can't stand anymore, I wish I had made the most of my free time last year to practise my makeup...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 22, 2006)

i love all the pink! I think it looks really good


----------



## quinntastic (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW!  Love it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Showgirl (Dec 18, 2006)

That's absolutely beautiful, thanks for sharing!

Would you recommend Wild Bout You lipstick? I've seen one on eBay that I'm tempted to put a bit on... MUA describe it as a pinky red with slight pearl shimmer.... I already have Girl About Town, Ruby Woo, Rebel, Rocker, so I find myself asking if WBY might be a "surplus to requirements" purchase....


----------



## little teaser (Dec 18, 2006)

hotttttttttttt!!! ur beautiful


----------



## Empress (Dec 19, 2006)

wow- amazing personality shinning through your make up! I wish i would be as daring to give it a try! one day... one day.


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 19, 2006)

ooh that's fun!  it's not my usual 'style', but I really love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and your skin looks AMAAAAAAAZING!  you glow!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 19, 2006)

Very pretty Ash,looking good!


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks great and I looooove the lips.


----------



## temptalia (Dec 21, 2006)

Those lips are fabulous!


----------



## Julzie (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow! You're gorgeous! Your eyes look stunning


----------



## Amber (Dec 21, 2006)

Love this!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 20, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## linkas (Feb 20, 2007)

Very dramatic! And hot!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2007)

Hot pink is  hott. Hehe, this looks really awesome!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 7, 2007)

PLEASE MAKE A TUTORIAL OF THIS! PLEASE! I want to wear this tonight for my birthday


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2007)

Seeing this again totally threw me off, lol. 

Thank you!


----------



## kiluna (Mar 7, 2007)

lovin' the lipcolour on you!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 7, 2007)

You rock the bright colors so well, havent seen a look on you I didn't love.
Awesome!


----------



## Simi (Mar 7, 2007)

I always like your makeup and photo. It's amazing. Now one more my favorite pic.......


----------

